
A deep dive into macOS MDM and how it can be compromised (2018) [pdf] - jxub
https://i.blackhat.com/us-18/Thu-August-9/us-18-Endahl-A-Deep-Dive-Into-macOS-MDM-And-How-It-Can-Be-Compromised-wp.pdf
======
jiveturkey
good stuff. I thought this looked like a deep dive into the work presented in
a trivial (and fear-mongering) manner earlier by duo. That led me to this:

[https://medium.com/fleetsmith/on-dep-mdm-device-identity-
and...](https://medium.com/fleetsmith/on-dep-mdm-device-identity-and-
authentication-82c9b78cb9c2)

